# Retail work in Germany



## shirsch04 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a German citizen living in the US for the past 13 years. I'm ready to go back early next year. I currently work in retail with TJX, started as a sales associate and worked my way up to assistant manager. I'm trying to transfer but it might not be possible. I've been having a hard time trying to research any information on how much assistant managers make in germany, partly because several companies i've looked up call managers all by different names. Then of course there are different size companies that pay differently, etc. If anyone has any information I would greatly appreciate


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure what you have already tried but you might get an idea from here:
Einkommen Gehaltsrechner fr Brutto & Netto Lohn berechnen sie ihr Gehalt + Berufe


----------

